# USB-C not working with flash drive



## Sonny Bam (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi - I have a USB-C 64gig formatted in exFat - it's not recognizing it at all.. I specifically bought this one and have confirmed it works not only on my PC but on my phone as well. It's has power indicators on it that don't turn on when plugged in. I love the 4k Stream but is it possible I got a bad unit? I ordered an adapter to try my other 32gig Sandisk that'll be here tomorrow but if that doesn't work I'll need to send it back I'm guessing. I'm technically advanced so this definitely isn't user error just wondering if anyone here has had a similar experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

You should have no issue with USB 2. There was a thread recently (seems to be deleted) that showed those hubs that worked with Rasberi Pi also worked with TS4k. But from my experience if you have a USB 3 flashdrive you need to pair it with a USB 2 adapter or hub to work and vice versa.


----------



## Sonny Bam (Jun 21, 2021)

Foogie said:


> You should have no issue with USB 2. There was a thread recently (seems to be deleted) that showed those hubs that worked with Rasberi Pi also worked with TS4k. But from my experience if you have a USB 3 flashdrive you need to pair it with a USB 2 adapter or hub to work and vice versa.


Ohh.. It is USB 3 - that doesn't work on it? Thanks - hopefully I can sort this out. USB 3 has been out forever - weird it wouldn't support that.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

I've plugged a SSD with a micro B usb3 into the TS4k and it worked, warning though I don't recommend using SSDs with any dongle as the performance will not be good due to the lack of power I believe.


----------



## Sonny Bam (Jun 21, 2021)

Foogie said:


> I've plugged a SSD with a micro B usb3 into the TS4k and it worked, warning though I don't recommend using SSDs with any dongle as the performance will not be good due to the lack of power I believe.


I just am concerned that it's not even powering the USB at all.. it's like no response at all.. I really hope it's not a dead port.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

No the port should be fine, just because it has a usbc connection doesn't mean it contains all the specs/drivers to work with all peripherals, if it is not compatible it will not recognise it so nothing happens.

I guess if your flashdrive has a LED indicator it should come on.


----------



## Sonny Bam (Jun 21, 2021)

Foogie said:


> No the port should be fine, just because it has a usbc connection doesn't mean it contains all the specs/drivers to work with all peripherals, if it is not compatible it will not recognise it so nothing happens.
> 
> I guess if your flashdrive has a LED indicator it should come on.


It does have a LED and it doesn't come on when plugged into the Stream but does power when plugged into my Pixel or computer..


----------



## Jim. (Jun 21, 2021)

USB 3.0 is backwards compatible as far as the thumbdrives go, they just run at the lower 2.0 speed when plugged into a 2.0 port. I had a 3.0 PNY Duo-Link 64G thumbdrive working for months and then removed it to move more emu games to it and it worked and then 3rd time didn't recognize it, I assumed I'd damaged the port or the thumbdrive, nope, hooked the thumbdrive to my phone and works fine, replaced my Stream 4k as they were $29 at Walmart and it forced updates after set up and it didn't recognize the drive, a new one I purchased or a USB through an OTG powered cable that plugged into one of my Firesticks works fine? Can anyone recommend a brand and model of USB-C that works with the Tivo Stream 4k? I still have room on the device itself for SNES or Sega games, but had several dozen PS1 games on the original 64G USB-C drive that worked great with a Bluetooth generic PlayStation 2 controller.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Jim. said:


> USB 3.0 is backwards compatible as far as the thumbdrives go, they just run at the lower 2.0 speed when plugged into a 2.0 port. I had a 3.0 PNY Duo-Link 64G thumbdrive working for months and then removed it to move more emu games to it and it worked and then 3rd time didn't recognize it, I assumed I'd damaged the port or the thumbdrive, nope, hooked the thumbdrive to my phone and works fine, replaced my Stream 4k as they were $29 at Walmart and it forced updates after set up and it didn't recognize the drive, a new one I purchased or a USB through an OTG powered cable that plugged into one of my Firesticks works fine? Can anyone recommend a brand and model of USB-C that works with the Tivo Stream 4k? I still have room on the device itself for SNES or Sega games, but had several dozen PS1 games on the original 64G USB-C drive that worked great with a Bluetooth generic PlayStation 2 controller.


Since your flashdrive is dual type just try a usb2 OTG adapter (recommend one that points sideways) or hub. I've seen someone say SanDisk dual c-A flashdrive works.


----------



## Jim. (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for responding, I purchased 2 recommended OTG single that work inline with the power cable, they are USB-A and so far work fine with Firesticks, the dual usb-a and usbc double ended thumb drive worked originally for months, then just stopped being recognized, at 1st I thought I'd damaged the USB-C male on the thumbdrive or the port on the Tivo Stream, so I moved everything off of it and purchased a 2nd one, didn't work. Originally I just plugged it into the side of the Tivo Stream and it asked if I wanted to format it for use, which I did and then moved 60g's of stuff to it and it worked fine, I've heard from others it was an update that broke it, which sucks as the update to move apps to the external storage that is now available would greatly enhance the Tivo Stream. I know the USB-C sides work and are recognized on my phone and laptops jacked straight in, I've tried formatting them fat32, exfat and nothing, I haven't tried NTFS or a powered external hard drive, it sucks as I have a has to be over 10 yr old Western Digital Live Hub media player that I can plug anything into and recognize anything.

Also I exchanged Tivo Streams thinking it was a damaged port. There was no way to test before it upon getting on the network updating itself and nothing worked as before.


----------



## Foogie (Mar 23, 2021)

Jim. said:


> Thanks for responding, I purchased 2 recommended OTG single that work inline with the power cable, they are USB-A and so far work fine with Firesticks, the dual usb-a and usbc double ended thumb drive worked originally for months, then just stopped being recognized, at 1st I thought I'd damaged the USB-C male on the thumbdrive or the port on the Tivo Stream, so I moved everything off of it and purchased a 2nd one, didn't work. Originally I just plugged it into the side of the Tivo Stream and it asked if I wanted to format it for use, which I did and then moved 60g's of stuff to it and it worked fine, I've heard from others it was an update that broke it, which sucks as the update to move apps to the external storage that is now available would greatly enhance the Tivo Stream. I know the USB-C sides work and are recognized on my phone and laptops jacked straight in, I've tried formatting them fat32, exfat and nothing, I haven't tried NTFS or a powered external hard drive, it sucks as I have a has to be over 10 yr old Western Digital Live Hub media player that I can plug anything into and recognize anything.
> 
> Also I exchanged Tivo Streams thinking it was a damaged port. There was no way to test before it upon getting on the network updating itself and nothing worked as before.


I've got Retroarch with roms and Asphalt8 downloaded onto my Lexar 32Gb USB3.1 Jumpdrive through a USB 2 adapter with no problem, my drive was formatted as Exfat before I set it up as internal storage for the TS4k. It is puzzling and frustrating initially but I don't worry about it now as it works. This is my first AndroidTV device and I suspect streaming is still new to alot of people with many new services jumping on board the last year, although AndroidTV is not new it only now in the past year been acceptable, both hardware and software not perfect by any means.


----------



## Jim. (Jun 21, 2021)

Can you give me a link to where you got your adapter from? I'm thinking it was Troypoint that suggested I buy one of these https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B6CRW6D/ for the Stream 4k, I purchased 2 shipped next day for $6. Works fine with Firestick with existing dual end PNY 64g thumbdrives or any regular jumpdrive. I may try other drives to see if it's just a comparability issue with one of those and the Stream 4k. I tried this with the old Stream 4k I returned for exchange https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LTHBCNM but not the new one yet. I purchased it originally for my 1st Firestick for games storage, a keyboard and to hook up an xbox 360 MK/Streetfighter console arcade joystick. Wished I could get that comparability on the Stream 4K as I'd like to as they are $29 now at walmart build Mame consoles with them.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Sonny Bam said:


> Hi - I have a USB-C 64gig formatted in exFat - it's not recognizing it at all.. I specifically bought this one and have confirmed it works not only on my PC but on my phone as well. It's has power indicators on it that don't turn on when plugged in. I love the 4k Stream but is it possible I got a bad unit? I ordered an adapter to try my other 32gig Sandisk that'll be here tomorrow but if that doesn't work I'll need to send it back I'm guessing. I'm technically advanced so this definitely isn't user error just wondering if anyone here has had a similar experience.
> 
> Thanks!


 You have to format the thumb drive with the TS4K first. Or last, right after you plug it into it. And after that a PC will no longer read it correctly (without low level formatting it on the PC again).


----------

